
Why the Dominance of Bitcoin Is Shrinking with Each Passing Day - CryptoStars
https://coindoo.com/why-the-dominance-of-bitcoin-is-shrinking-with-each-passing-day/
======
strasse86
old article, but true Bitcoin dominance recovers and will continue to do so.

